# Trying to keep it short and sweet from here on out



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice video as usual. Great job and congrats on the capture.


----------



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

I find it a bit frustrating as I learn from experienced bee trappers all the calculations of trap size and all the scent enhancers and then this swarm and many many others move into an area that's beyond what we would choose for them....It also seems that residential areas offer an over abundance of new homes......So do traps do better in rural environments ?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice capture Pat. The queen is a purdy one too.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

john beeman said:


> I find it a bit frustrating as I learn from experienced bee trappers all the calculations of trap size and all the scent enhancers and then this swarm and many many others move into an area that's beyond what we would choose for them....It also seems that residential areas offer an over abundance of new homes......So do traps do better in rural environments ?


When I used to trap, the older more run down areas of the big city seemed to produce better. Older trees and older homes do provide more access for bees to take up residence.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

i guess you really do have to light those citronella candles to keep bugs away


----------



## richr58 (Jul 23, 2014)

Think I will replace lemon grass with Citron candles. Bees youngotta love em


----------

